# St John's Chapel, Isle Of Skye



## Obi Wan (Jan 26, 2013)

An interesting, and slightly eerie little place. Stumbled across this one whie staying on the island 2 years ago, but with one thing and another I have not had a chance to upload the pictures or write a report...life tends to get in the way at times.
Anyway, here it is, St John's Chapel. It is a small ruin situated on the quiet shores of Loch Caroy. It is briefly glimpsed from the opposite shore when driving, but like a fleeting shadow in your peripherals; as soon as you turn to look closer it seems to have vanished and been nothing more than your imagination as it quickly becomes hidden by it's surroundings.
Having been drawn in by this daily haunting whenever driving along the shore, I did my research and eventually found the pearly gates to St John's.
The chapel was built in 1838 by the Mcleod family (a big name in the island's history) as the island's first Episcopal church. It only remained in use untill 1855, however the graveyard has remained in use throughout more recent times.
From what I have gathered, the history of the chapel site stems farther back, being built on the site of a previous prehistoric burial ground.
The site is very sechluded and isolated, and you feel as though you have stepped out of time. Local legend tells of the site being haunted, and while visiting there is an oppressive silence and a feeling of isolation.
Only a small site, and now in ruins, but yet it still holds a heavy presence...


















Hope you enjoyed, to see more pics check out my Flickr set - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628071469017/


----------



## MrDan (Jan 27, 2013)

Please tell me you edited that 2nd photo


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 27, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Please tell me you edited that 2nd photo



Edited? Whatever do you mean? Looks perfectly natural to me....


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 27, 2013)

Great shots,got any more?


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 27, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Great shots,got any more?



If you follow my flickr link there are a few more on there.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 28, 2013)

MrDan said:


> Please tell me you edited that 2nd photo




Shit me up for a second!


----------



## scribble (Jan 28, 2013)

:wideeyed:


MrDan said:


> Please tell me you edited that 2nd photo



Don't blink!


----------



## Obi Wan (Jan 28, 2013)

scribble said:


> :wideeyed:
> 
> Don't blink!



Lol! Good call!


----------

